# lookin to buy first offset barrell smoker



## cajunken (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi everyone would love some advice on what barrell smoker would be good for backyard and camping and something that can keep temp all night on 1 or 2 loads i was lookin at chargriller's outlaw with sfb anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## bcfishman (Sep 3, 2008)

CK,

Welcome to the forum. A good side firebox smoker would probably be too heavy to take camping. I don't know about the one you are referring to, and 4 hours may be longer than your'e going to get in one shot.

Just my two cents. Brinkmann side firebox at Ace Hardware is a good smoker. Also, you can usually find them on craigslist for a decent price.

My $.02


----------



## walking dude (Sep 3, 2008)

first off..........welcome...........make sure you sign up for Jeffs FREE 5-day ecourse, even if you are a seasoned smoker.......lots of great tips there.......and don't forget we NEED q-view.........

also, you mite want to tell us abit about you and yours, we are kinda like a family here, so we are nosey.......LOLOLOL

also.........how much you looking to spend?.........can't beat a horizion, or the best bet.........a Lang..........how experienced are you..........there is ALOT of variables in recommending to someone any kind of smoker.........your level of experience....how much you willing to spend.......AND your comement to the hobby.....


----------



## roadrunr (Sep 3, 2008)

welcome....

my opinion is this..even with all the mods, no chargriller is gonna go all night on 1 to 2 loads cuz they're fuel hogs. but i love mine none the less. out of your choices of inexpensive offsets from the big box stores, chargrillers are probably the best choice simply due to the fact the metal is a bit heavier...

my .02 cents


----------



## b8h8r (Sep 3, 2008)

I picked my brinkman over the chargrill due to smoke chamber size(40" long).   $138 at wally..Figured that was a cheap enough price while still being a side box for me to figure it out.


----------



## gorillagrilla (Sep 3, 2008)

Love my offset, but if you want true fuel economy AND great performance , nothin beats a u.d.s.


----------



## dorseym (Sep 3, 2008)

The Brinkmann offset smoker is on clearance at WalMart. I picked one up a couple days ago for $108. There's one left now in Turnersville, NJ. Go online and search the Walmart near you.

I did a killer pulled pork Sunday. Brisket today.

Good luck.


----------



## cajunken (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks roadrunner have u done any mods to your cg


----------



## cajunken (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks 4 response what is an u.d.s.??


----------



## cajunken (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks Ill check it out


----------



## cajunken (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks for the advice, how even is your temp left to right and how long does a load last?


----------



## cajunken (Sep 4, 2008)

ive been smoking for about a year in a kettle that i turned into a smoker(internal firebox ,charcoal and wood chunks)I get 8 hours per load. so i am pretty new ive done ribs, butts. turkeys and a fresh ham took 18 hours. I like the idea of adding to the fire without opening the food chamber.but would like to still be able to bring it camping maybe do a few mods reverse flow sounds interesting I only have a few hundred to spend I dont want to   go off the charts just yet. any suggestions?


----------



## cajunken (Sep 4, 2008)

ive been smoking for about a year in a kettle that i turned into a smoker(internal firebox ,charcoal and wood chunks)I get 8 hours per load. so i am pretty new ive done ribs, butts. turkeys and a fresh ham took 18 hours. I like the idea of adding to the fire without opening the food chamber.but would like to still be able to bring it camping maybe do a few mods reverse flow sounds interesting I only have a few hundred to spend I dont want to go off the charts just yet. any suggestions?


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 4, 2008)

A UDS is an Ugly Drum Smoker.....basically it's a 55 gal. barrel turned into a vertical smoker...very, very efficient....16+ hrs on 8-ish lbs of charcoal.
I have my drum....just need to get parts together for the build...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## cajunken (Sep 4, 2008)

vertical?? have any links to pics i can see?


----------



## cajunken (Sep 4, 2008)

have any links with pics i can go to??


----------



## b8h8r (Sep 5, 2008)

Cajun,
     I'm actually doing a test run of my (probably not) final mods.  You can see that here:http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=22612
The charcoal basket is going to make a huge difference in burn time and heat. Previously I was able to smoke for about 6 hrs before I had airflow and ash problems.  But by using the basket in combination of an ash tray, I will be able to burn, in theory forever.  With my baffle,  (Link to first mods: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=21434) I have been able to maintain about 240 on the left and 220 on the right, and just smoked in the middle.  The mods probably cost me a total of $50.  Hope this helps.


----------



## yankeerob (Sep 5, 2008)

My tenant was able to get a Char-Griller Pro offset for less than $90 from Lowes 2 weeks ago - off season sale going on. That's pretty much a no brainer. 

Steel drums don't have much thermal momentum being real thin and all. trust me, I've built my own. It works OK but without the protection from the wind it's almost worthless. It's also filled with fire brick and sand to help it along.

-rob


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 5, 2008)

Here ya go....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ht=drum+smoker


Do a search for Drum Smoker and look around....there are lots of threads with info/specs.

L8r,
Eric


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 5, 2008)

Greetings Cajunken!
Can I say EME rocks? well I am and I did, Eric thanks for the links! 
I have a chargriller with a side fire box, not portable at all....really heavy..
then I found a ECB on sale at Home Depot and I had to have it..it is very protable...but It does need some mods for sure...but hey it works and it was under 50 bucks!
Happy Smokes!


----------



## jwbbq (Sep 5, 2008)

I have the CG Outlaw with fire box and it's quite heavy.  I use a piece of plywood just to roll it from my patio to the grass...about a 1.5 foot drop.

Probably not your best bet for camping...unless you like a little workout with your camping. (I used a hand truck to get it from the car to the backyard.)


----------



## gorillagrilla (Sep 5, 2008)

Ugly Drum Smoker .


----------



## ddave (Sep 6, 2008)

Gorilla,

That's not an Ugly Drum Smoker. The paint job is too cool to call it ugly! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## cajunken (Sep 6, 2008)

there is nothin ugly with that


----------



## cajunken (Sep 6, 2008)

what about setting it up on the trailer hitch they offer?? how much does it weigh??


----------

